# Funny Engineer Pics - Part II



## Wolverine (Dec 4, 2006)

Anybody recognize this design? The hot flue gases come out of the power plant boiler and bubble through the liquid in the reaction zone, removing the harmful pollutants and cooling the gas, which then exits to the top vent. Then we get a big bag of Cheetos maaaaaaaaaannn! And two pepperoni pizzas, and some Doritos, dude.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 5, 2006)

Gnarly, man. :cig:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)

To keep on that theme.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Kipper (Dec 5, 2006)

>


Way to ruin a good thread VT!

:jk:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Wolverine (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't have a picture of it but my personal favorite is

"MEETINGS - Because none of us are as dumb as all of us together"


----------



## EdinNO (Dec 5, 2006)

My favorite is (I don't have a pic):

"Indifference:

No single rain drop believes it is responsible for the flood"

I guess, as VTE puts it, the rain drops would be saying "Meh"

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Ed, where ya been?


----------



## EdinNO (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey man!

Just working, a new house, fixing up the new house, working on the old hous so we can put it on the market, etc.... Also, been taking care of the three rug rats while the wife was out of town on business.

I've been Jonesing for some EB! :thumbsup:

Ed


----------

